# Help with Breeder



## Areion (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm back and forth between rescuing a golden retriever mix from a shelter nearby and getting a purebred from a breeder upstate. I really want a field golden, so I'm very drawn to going to a breeder that specializes in that kind of golden. 

I am currently looking at adopting from a breeder named Greg Burke (golden land). I found him on a website a couple days ago that listed a number of AKC registered breeders, but now I can't seem to find that site again and he is nowhere to be found on the internet. He is a hobby breeder and does real estate for a living, but he has been breeding for 32 years. Does anyone here know about him or adopted from him? His puppies are a little expensive ($2250) so I really don't want to make the mistake of paying all that money only to have a puppy with a lot of problems. 

I just want to find the right puppy for my home, and I would really appreciate any help you could give me! I live close to NYC.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Greg Burke | LinkedIn
I think this is him but I know nothing of his dogs.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Here's his profile on LinkedIn:

https://touch.www.linkedin.com/?ses...p://www.linkedin.com/pub/greg-burke/19/203/11

Apparently he's been breeding Goldens under the name Goldenland in Westchester, NY for a very long time. I have no opinion on him. Getting a puppy in the $2,000 range isn't uncommon for our area... if you're looking at reputable breeders who have done all medical clearances properly. 
(I live in NJ, about 5 miles away from NYC.)

How soon are you looking to get a puppy?


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not absolutely sure but I THINK that my vet Brook Farm Veterinary Services
Patterson New York got his golden retriever (Nettles) from him. 
Can't hurt to make a telephone call to the office and check.


----------



## Areion (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you! Thats interesting to see his linked in. Thats good to hear, I heard that puppies were in the $1500 range so I was just a little taken aback by the full price. I'm asking for clearances now and some more information. 

I'm looking to get the puppy anytime in August or September if possible (I know its a little late so I can't really get on big wait lists), but I'm moving to a job in September 2015 that is dog-friendly so I want the puppy to be trained and slightly older before I bring it to an office setting, so the earlier the better.


----------



## Areion (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah! I think that's him, he mentioned that one of his golden's went to his vet, thank you so much!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

And I think this is his Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/greg.burke.3388

Most breeders would let the puppies go to their new homes at 7 or 8 weeks of age. So if you want to have a puppy in August or September, you should find a breeder that already has a litter on the way or just born.  

Congratulations on your new job. A place where you can bring your puppy to work sounds awesome!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

You need to check and confirm that both parents have all 4 clearances. Hips and elbows through OFA after 24 mths, CERF or OFA eye clearance by an opthamologist, done yearly, and heart by a cardiologist.

I cannot find any dogs on OFA or k9data, with the prefix Golden Land. Usually at least hips and elbows are listed on OFA data. If you have the registered names or AKC numbers of the parents, someone on here will be happy to help you verify clearances.

For over $2000, I would expect both parents and grandparents, at least, to have all 4 core clearances, as recommended by the GRCA.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I would also ask him if his dogs actually participate in field activities or is he just calling them field goldens because their coats are redder than most show dogs. If the Facebook page that Aleksandrina posted is his, his dogs do not look in great shape. Some of them looked quite overweight. I live in Putnam County and just got a pup from a breeder in CT 3 months ago. They were selling their pups for $1700 and they had all clearances and came from 2 grand champions.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

no proof, but my gut says this is not a place I would recommend


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

My friend Beth had 11 puppies today, I do believe she has several available. All clearances are in order. 

Clew Bay Golden Retrievers - Home


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@areion

What is it about field golden that you like? Do you plan on competing in any AKC performance events? Do you hunt? 

I was curious about the breeder you list. I checked the following online databases: 

+ OFA - not one dog is listed with his prefix. Therefore, none of his breeding dogs have any clearances required by the GRCA COI
+ GRCA Online database - not one dog with his prefix has a earned a title per this database
+ dogshowscores.com - not one dog with his prefix has earned a title per this database

Based on this I would look elsewhere for a reputable breeder.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

> My friend Beth had 11 puppies today, I do believe she has several available. All clearances are in order.


I'm guessing these pups are fabulous!! Mom and Dad look amazing! Big congrats to them!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

No clearances, no deal. And to be honest, I agree with Ausseiresc - I'd definitely be asking about performance venues. How else do you prove how trainable your dogs are? You may never plan to show a day in your life, but you want a Golden with correct build and the correct mind, that is more than temperament, it means they are easy for the average pet owner to train. I think this thread makes excellent points and you can do much better for that price. A breeder recommendation from a forum member like Sungold is an excellent place to start researching.


----------



## Areion (Jul 11, 2014)

I used to have a field golden (kind of a mix) when I was younger. I like the shorter hair length and the different build a little better. I don't plan on competing at all, I just want a dog that loves the outdoors to go out with and exercise with and I just love the golden's personality. 

I asked about clearances and he said he had all clearances on both sides for the mom and father as well as the grandparents, I'm going to ask for some kind of documentation or way to support that before I decide. 

He mentioned that his dogs were mostly adopted by people who used them as service dogs rather than hunting and competing, which I'm fine with, I'm very interested in a calmer temperament, but if his dogs have a weight problem does that necessarily mean that my puppy will even if I feed them correctly and exercise regularly?

I also found the website with his information and that of the parents, for some reason I can't link it, but these are the parents information and registration numbers with AKC. However, when I try to look at the pedigree online it says I need to pay for it (I'm not sure if that will also give me the clearances or not). 

Sire: Swift River Jackson (SR29912307)
Dam: Red Elk River Fern (SR67138601)


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Areion said:


> I used to have a field golden (kind of a mix) when I was younger. I like the shorter hair length and the different build a little better. I don't plan on competing at all, I just want a dog that loves the outdoors to go out with and exercise with and I just love the golden's personality.
> 
> I asked about clearances and he said he had all clearances on both sides for the mom and father as well as the grandparents, I'm going to ask for some kind of documentation or way to support that before I decide.
> 
> He mentioned that his dogs were mostly adopted by people who used them as service dogs rather than hunting and competing, which I'm fine with, I'm very interested in a calmer temperament, but if his dogs have a weight problem does that necessarily mean that my puppy will even if I feed them correctly and exercise regularly?


Regarding clearances, you need the registered names and/or numbers of both parents in order to verify clearances, such as hips and elbows online. I believe there is a sticky, on this site, to show you what clearance certificates should look like. 

I would think the energy of a "true" field golden and the calmness required of service dogs would be at opposite ends of the spectrum. My understanding of field goldens, is they are high energy, high drive, and they very much need a job to do.

Sorry, I missed that you had added the parents names.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Areion said:


> I used to have a field golden (kind of a mix) when I was younger. I like the shorter hair length and the different build a little better. I don't plan on competing at all, I just want a dog that loves the outdoors to go out with and exercise with and I just love the golden's personality.
> 
> I asked about clearances and he said he had all clearances on both sides for the mom and father as well as the grandparents, I'm going to ask for some kind of documentation or way to support that before I decide.
> 
> He mentioned that his dogs were mostly adopted by people who used them as service dogs rather than hunting and competing, which I'm fine with, I'm very interested in a calmer temperament, but if his dogs have a weight problem does that necessarily mean that my puppy will even if I feed them correctly and exercise regularly?



I wouldn't be worried about the parents passing on an obesity problem onto their offspring as much as I'd worry that these dogs aren't getting any exercise or are just sitting at home, not competing in any way. And if you really want a "field style" golden, just be aware of how much energy that could mean. Unless you hike 10+ miles and run daily or have time to go on multiple long walks a day, I wouldn't consider a field golden. Any style of golden is going to enjoy hikes and the outdoors.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I just tried to look up both parents on OFA and k9data by registered name and number, and neither parent is listed. This means that the hip and elbow clearances have not been done by OFA. Hips can be done using PennHip, but elbows must be done through OFA. Heart and eye clearances may have been done,and not sent in. 

Personally, I would look somewhere else. I believe Sun Gold mentioned a different litter, with all the clearances in place. It wouldn't hurt to check them out.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Millie'sMom said:


> I just tried to look up both parents on OFA and k9data by registered name and number, and neither parent is listed. This means that the hip and elbow clearances have not been done by OFA. Hips can be done using PennHip, but elbows must be done through OFA. Heart and eye clearances may have been done,and not sent in.
> 
> Personally, I would look somewhere else. I believe Sun Gold mentioned a different litter, with all the clearances in place. It wouldn't hurt to check them out.


I was about to say the same.

I would think twice about a field golden, they need a lot of exercise.


----------



## Areion (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok, thank you so much everyone! Looks like I should try and find a new breeder that has a litter available in the near future. I'll take a look at the one SunGold linked.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Our number one concern here is that you aren't taken advantage of by a less than stellar breeder and that you find a Golden who will fit your lifestyle. Here is a link to the GOlden Retriever Club of America's website that gives an explanation on the health clearances we are so passionate about. There are no guarantees in life but parents and grandparents with clearances will increase the odds that your puppy will not have those inherited problems. It has been shown that dogs with good elbows are more likely to produce puppies with good elbows etc. The percentage is high enough that it is absolutely worthwhile to insist that your puppy's parents have correct clearances done at age two, not before.

Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)Health Screenings for the Parents of a Litter

Here is some other interesting info:
Look at example 1 Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Elbow Dysplasia


----------



## Chris21 (Jul 17, 2014)

SunGold said:


> My friend Beth had 11 puppies today, I do believe she has several available. All clearances are in order.
> 
> Clew Bay Golden Retrievers - Home


Hi,

I reached out to them. Thank you for the info.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I only own Field Bred Golden's all of the litters I have purchased from current and in the past, had full health clearances listed on-line and could be verified when you picked up the puppy! *That is a must!*

Additionally, they had pedigrees (see K9data.com) that included Field Titles, both competitive and Testing. They all had Field Champions and/or Master Hunters with parents and Grandparents....that's the only way you can call these breeders, Field Breeders....!

Some of our dogs where shipped to us via airlines and we picked our puppy out based on video's of the litter and recommendations of the breeders....

Thats how you get a good "field dog"...! We would never pay more than $1,500 for one of these dogs....even if we had to find one in New York! 

Good Luck
Our current dogs:

HR Doublegold Spirit of Maximillion (Max)
Goldrun's Magic Maddie JH (Maddie)
Sugar River's Yukon Golden Fox JH (Foxy)


----------



## Chris21 (Jul 17, 2014)

SunGold said:


> My friend Beth had 11 puppies today, I do believe she has several available. All clearances are in order.
> 
> Clew Bay Golden Retrievers - Home



Hi,

Anyone have any experience with Clew Bay? Can't seem to find any reviews on them. Thank you


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Try Carol Lantiegne, Adirondac goldens: Adirondac Golden Retrievers
She has some breedings that will be available this summer and has nice field dogs, she is in New York.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Clew Bay's litter appears to have all the clearances in order and of course the puppies are adorable  Have you been able to ask questions? I'm sure the breeder is very busy with new puppies, but maybe in a couple weeks they would be old enough that she would allow visitors?


----------



## Chris21 (Jul 17, 2014)

nolefan said:


> Clew Bay's litter appears to have all the clearances in order and of course the puppies are adorable  Have you been able to ask questions? I'm sure the breeder is very busy with new puppies, but maybe in a couple weeks they would be old enough that she would allow visitors?



Hi. Yes they are quite busy but very helpful. Seem like a great place to get a pup. Just curious if anyone used them before. Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rdink (Jan 3, 2022)

Areion said:


> I'm back and forth between rescuing a golden retriever mix from a shelter nearby and getting a purebred from a breeder upstate. I really want a field golden, so I'm very drawn to going to a breeder that specializes in that kind of golden.
> 
> I am currently looking at adopting from a breeder named Greg Burke (golden land). I found him on a website a couple days ago that listed a number of AKC registered breeders, but now I can't seem to find that site again and he is nowhere to be found on the internet. He is a hobby breeder and does real estate for a living, but he has been breeding for 32 years. Does anyone here know about him or adopted from him? His puppies are a little expensive ($2250) so I really don't want to make the mistake of paying all that money only to have a puppy with a lot of problems.
> 
> I just want to find the right puppy for my home, and I would really appreciate any help you could give me! I live close to NYC.





Areion said:


> I'm back and forth between rescuing a golden retriever mix from a shelter nearby and getting a purebred from a breeder upstate. I really want a field golden, so I'm very drawn to going to a breeder that specializes in that kind of golden.
> 
> I am currently looking at adopting from a breeder named Greg Burke (golden land). I found him on a website a couple days ago that listed a number of AKC registered breeders, but now I can't seem to find that site again and he is nowhere to be found on the internet. He is a hobby breeder and does real estate for a living, but he has been breeding for 32 years. Does anyone here know about him or adopted from him? His puppies are a little expensive ($2250) so I really don't want to make the mistake of paying all that money only to have a puppy with a lot of problems.
> 
> I just want to find the right puppy for my home, and I would really appreciate any help you could give me! I live close to NYC.



Hi! I recently put a deposit down for one Greg Burke’s Goldenland puppies which he said i could pick up in a few weeks. Two weeks later he sent me a text message telling me he swapped the sex of my puppy without consulting me because someone else who had put the deposit down first called him and had changed their mind, so he decided to give my puppy to them.
All of this over text message (not even a call to consult me) and gave me the ultimatum that it was either that or I take back the deposit!
My three little kids were devastated. 
i took the deposit back - i dont think this is the right way to do business. 
so, just a heads up to BEWARE of engaging with him. Terrible experience.


----------



## MrsAndrews (3 mo ago)

Millie'sMom said:


> You need to check and confirm that both parents have all 4 clearances. Hips and elbows through OFA after 24 mths, CERF or OFA eye clearance by an opthamologist, done yearly, and heart by a cardiologist. I cannot find any dogs on OFA or k9data, with the prefix Golden Land. Usually at least hips and elbows are listed on OFA data. If you have the registered names or AKC numbers of the parents, someone on here will be happy to help you verify clearances. For over $2000, I would expect both parents and grandparents, at least, to have all 4 core clearances, as recommended by the GRCA.


 You won’t find anything- he over breeds his dogs and doesn’t take them to the vet unless they need vaccines or are dying of cancer.


----------



## MrsAndrews (3 mo ago)

Rdink said:


> Hi! I recently put a deposit down for one Greg Burke’s Goldenland puppies which he said i could pick up in a few weeks. Two weeks later he sent me a text message telling me he swapped the sex of my puppy without consulting me because someone else who had put the deposit down first called him and had changed their mind, so he decided to give my puppy to them.
> All of this over text message (not even a call to consult me) and gave me the ultimatum that it was either that or I take back the deposit!
> My three little kids were devastated.
> i took the deposit back - i dont think this is the right way to do business.
> so, just a heads up to BEWARE of engaging with him. Terrible experience.


Do your research- look at their Facebook page. The bitch is 5 years old and currently pregnant with her 6th litter of puppies. Dogs should not have more than 1 litter per year and should not be bred their first heat. They should also be spayed after 4 to 6 liters to ensure the longevity and health of the bitch but I assure she will continue to be a breeder so long as her body produces.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I have only had field bred Golden's for the last 25 years. I am an active waterfowl hunter and we run our dogs in AKC Hunt Tests. All of the breeders we have used would not sell a dog to anyone that was either an active bird hunter or running hunt tests and/or field trials. These dogs are wonderful companion dogs, but they are super high energy and need to be run and exercised frequently. 

Good Luck


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

3goldens2keep said:


> I have only had field bred Golden's for the last 25 years. I am an active waterfowl hunter and we run our dogs in AKC Hunt Tests. All of the breeders we have used would not sell a dog to anyone that was either an active bird hunter or running hunt tests and/or field trials. These dogs are wonderful companion dogs, but they are super high energy and need to be run and exercised frequently.
> 
> Good Luck


Was that supposed to be "wasn't" a bird hunter... Etc. ?


----------

